#ubuntu-budgie 2017-01-21
<bashfulrobot> ...
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-15
<Dani1973> ¡¡..Good Nigths, Esteemed Authorities Developers of Ubuntu Desktop Budgie..!! Computer company.  S / D            Of my greatest consideration, the one who subscribes Poelstra, Daniel Armando, I live in the surroundings of Buenos Aires (Argentina).  I'm a computer teacher, thank God for several years, but lately I've been researching several operating systems.  I loved it, liked your Linux Ubuntu Budgie Desktop Operating S
<mpmc> Well, that's interesting. No sound, Budgie completely disappears! Just have plank running :o
<mpmc> Ok, reboot seems to have fixed it.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-16
<DK_> hi guys, i have a question regarding 17.10: ive had issues on all tested ubuntu versions with my lenovo trackpad, it felt as if the pointer was moving on a rather coarse grid (maybe 2mm on the screen). is this a known problem and is there a chance for it being resolved in upcoming releases? so far i am using ubuntu budgie 16.04 and really liking it, keep up the good work
<DK_> no one around?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-18
<Zaliek> I'm trying to figure out where to report a bug with Plank but I can't seem to find a bug tracker for it. The problem happens in multiple distros and desktop environments
<fossfreedom> Zaliek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/plank/+filebug
<Zaliek> Thanks!
<Zaliek> Does ubuntu-budgie maintain their own release of Plank? I notice that the anchor icon doesn't show up in budgie but it does in other distros
<fossfreedom> no - its the package in the main ubuntu repositories
<Zaliek> Oh so it's some sort of configuration change?
<fossfreedom> no - the anchor icon only appears when you open plank-preferences
<Zaliek> weird. it's always there in other distros
<Zaliek> at least the ones I've tried
<fossfreedom> hmm - odd
<Zaliek> I'm really liking budgie so far but there's a few UI pain points I've ran into
<fossfreedom> like?
<Zaliek> The biggest thing is the UI settings are handled by multiple separate settings apps, some of which don't show up in the settings section
<fossfreedom> GNOME bits under gnome-control-center - budgie specifics under Budgie Settings.  Seems reasonable
<Zaliek> I can understand why it's like that, but it would be nice if Plank Settings & Budgie Desktop Settings were both listed under Preferences in the main menu
<fossfreedom> Plank isn't a budgie desktop component.  So not possible.  Forking stuff to play with UI stuff is just a bad idea.  You lose the investment added by upstream work as soon as you fork.
<Zaliek> Can't add an extra shortcut to them there in addition to the default behavior?
<fossfreedom> not without forking the software
<fossfreedom> patching software possibly
<fossfreedom> but would need to find a willing developer to do this.
<Zaliek> Hmm so I'm in the menu editor and it looks like you can't add stuff to the settings section
<fossfreedom> menulibre ?
<Zaliek> Not sure, it's called "Menu Editor" in Preferences section
<fossfreedom> just select the section then click the + button on the window header
<Zaliek> Weird I tried to move Plank Preferences into the system tools section and instead of it moving it there it created an identical section called system tools at the bottom of the list with that name
<Zaliek> Btw how do I take screenshots in budgie? prtscrn doesn't seem to do anything
<fossfreedom> Zaliek, just run gnome-screenshot or install the budgie screenshot applet from budgie-welcome
<Zaliek> Thanks for your help. I'm going to play around some more
<fossfreedom> yw
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-21
<ronald123> hi all, i might have a really odd question.. I'm running budgie-remix (fully updated Ubuntu 16.04.3) and there are quit a few programs wich i can't close from the tray. I can right-click on them and choose quit/exit/whatever, but it just won't quit
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-15
<MrAureliusR> hey folks
<MrAureliusR> for some reason budgie-panel keeps locking up, stays at 100% cpu usage. I can use everything else (including plank) but both my panels are just frozen.
<MrAureliusR> logging in and logging out fixes it, but only for a few hours it seems
<MrAureliusR> I just realised it's been frozen for over 2 hours, it's 18:26 yet my panel says 16:15
<MrAureliusR> I can kill -9 it as well and it restarts
<MrAureliusR> how can I figure out what's causing this?
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-16
<dreamcat4> hi MrAureliusR. I am also experiencing a similar issue from time to time. not sure what is causing it
<dreamcat4> keep a terminal window open somewhere at all times
<dreamcat4> $ nohup budgie-wm --replace &
<dreamcat4> will save you from having to logout each time. and will keep your applications open
<MrAureliusR> interestingly it's not budgie-wm that's locking up
<MrAureliusR> it's budgie-panel
<bashfulrobot> MrAureliusR: Come join us at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/
<bashfulrobot> We can help you out over there
<MrAureliusR> aight
<MrAureliusR> where should I post?
<bashfulrobot> I would post in "budgie decktop" category
<bashfulrobot> MrAureliusR: ^^
<MrAureliusR> okay, just posted bashfulrobot
<bashfulrobot> MrAureliusR: Good stuff! You will get a better response there (whole team and community are generally around to help). I mostly monitor here to make sure people do not message on deaf ears.
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-17
<MrAureliusR> I know budgie is written in vala, but I'm having a hard time finding ebooks about Vala... any suggestions?
<dreamcat4> MrAureliusR: you can run that same --replace command on either budgie-wm or budgie-panel. the reason for doing it on budgie-wm is to make sure everything is fully killed and restarted. it might not matter which one either way. budgie-panel is a child process of budgie-wm
<dreamcat4> MrAureliusR: vala is a psuedo-language that compiles down to C, it's apis are probably tightly integrated with other technologies used by gnome. such as GTK etc.
<dreamcat4> so therefore other existing code of projects which use similar libraries / apis would be a good initial place to get your bearing from
<dreamcat4> *bearing
<dreamcat4> for example there might be some very complete and well written 'small projects' or standalone utilities written in vala. which are more self-contained and use a limited subset of these apis / dont have such a sprawling source code / keep referring to stuff outside of the scope that you are looking at
<MrAureliusR> ugh it just froze again. so it wasn't the forecast applet
<MrAureliusR> ah crap I just ran that replace and reset command, and it wiped all my customizations... sigh. I meant to edit it first
<MrAureliusR> that took me like the better part of an hour to get it set up the way I wanted
